# New build of an old kit



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/72 scale Revell Bf 110E-1, this Revell kit actually uses the molds from the old Monogram kit produced in the late 1960s and it has almost no interior detail and all panel lines have raised details. 
I first built this kit in the early 1970s and when Revell released this kit a few years ago I wanted to try building it again.


































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Twas a good ol' kit. Nicely rendered.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

"Perfection" is THE word !!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and butch101!

After finishing this kit I decided I like the look of the early 110s and have been thinking about getting one of those new Airfix Bf 110 kits. The new kits of today are SO much nicer to work with than these old kits from the 1960s and in some cases are even cheaper...the new mold Airfix kits are less expensive than this Revell kit was!

Another pic of this model...









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I believe that retailed for $1.10 when I bought it in high school!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beautiful work. The aircraft's handsome appearance hasn't lost any of its appeal since I fist saw it as a kit in the 70's.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro Magnon Man,

The overall shape on this kit is still there but sadly the molds have aged quite a bit, my kit had a lot of flash on some parts and the framework on the canopy faded out to nothing on part of it which made painting it more trouble than it should have been.

I kind of like these early 110s and may get one of those new Airfix kits. There is one 1/48 scale Eduard Bf 110 kit in my stash but don't want to start it right now and get bogged down with it.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got an Eduard one half finished. I seem to recall having trouble fitting the cowlings on nacelles without a step forming... Or was that the Pro Modeler 110G? Hmmm.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
You are right about the Eduard 110 kit having some poor fit issues, I have started work on my Eduard Bf 110E kit and been working on the nacelles and wings today and have done some dry fitting to check the fit (which is poor) and some carving and sanding are needed in one area and some plastic card will be needed in other areas to get a good fit.
One thing that is impressive about this kit is the high parts count, the last few 1/32 scale kits I have built did not have nearly as many parts to them.
I really like the plastic Eduard uses, it glues together very nicely.
I will build my model with the canopy closed and will not use all the P/E provided in the kit but the P/E I have used so far has been so much easier to use than the P/E from the Dragon kits.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The second photo from the very top of the thread looks like the real thing.

Nice job again Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Mike!

Agentsmith


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

agentsmith,
what you did with that kit is simply marvelous!!!...details, weathering, overall build....stupendous...i have seen so many incredible builds on this site it makes my head spin!

one Q tho...where did you get the hangar, or did you scratch build that sweet building?
cheers,
carl


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Carl,
Thanks very much for your comments.

That aircraft hanger is built from a kit I spotted in a Walthers model RR catalog a couple years ago and wanted to get one and use it as a prop in my airfield pics.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

ahhhhhhh...very cool, thanx for the info...again, that dio is just ...well ...incredible!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Carl,
I get a monthly catalog from Walthers and I see the hanger kit from time to time, I don't know if they have these hanger kits in stock or only get them once in a while.

Thanks again for your comments.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another amazing build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again roadrner!

This old Revell kit may not be accurate but at least there was some fun in building it, the 1/48 scale Eduard Bf 110E I am working on is accurate but there is not much fun in trying to build it because of the fit of some of the parts is poor. Bad fitting kits can suck the fun factor out of the hobby.

Agentsmith.


----------

